# Finally got a meat grinder!



## 73saint (Aug 23, 2018)

I’ve been smoking meats, grilling etc for years now.  In the last year, I’ve really gotten into cured meats like pastrami and bacon.   Well, for my birthday, I received a Kitchenaid mixer and of course the first attachment I got was a meat grinder!

Besides burgers, I really want to start making sausages, both cured and fresh.   Fresh hot and Italian are probably going to be my first projects, but I REALLY want to learn how to make pepperoni, lonzo, salami and prosciutto.  I think I’ll spend some time on the sausage maker site, and I’ve been reading through the sausage threads.  But I know nothing about curing chambers, bactoferm, umai, things like that that I’ve skimmed through and read about on the surface. 

So time to dig in and start reading, but as always I like to lean on the folks in this forum who have been there and done that.  Any and all tips, ideas, suggestions on good starting places, or absolute must-haves, would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## buzzy (Aug 23, 2018)

I think a must have would be a stuffer. U can stuff with the grinder but a stuffer makes a much nicer end product


----------



## 73saint (Aug 23, 2018)

buzzy said:


> I think a must have would be a stuffer. U can stuff with the grinder but a stuffer makes a much nicer end product


I didn’t know that buzzy. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## oddegan (Aug 23, 2018)

+1 for the stuffer. I bought one a few years ago. Some of the best money I've spent on this hobby.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 23, 2018)

oddegan said:


> +1 for the stuffer. I bought one a few years ago. Some of the best money I've spent on this hobby.


I’ve seen the inexpensive ones at academy.  Do you recommend a particular kind?


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Aug 23, 2018)

I think the best add-on gear for me thus far was a footpedal. Not sure if you can use one with the Kitchenaide, but I've found mine to be immensely helpful when working alone so the grinder isn't constantly going (keeping the auger temperature down a bit and meaty hands from touching everything) when you're moving tubs, grabbing stuff out of the fridge, or if you'll be stuffing with your grinder until you get a stuffer (which is the boat I'm in).


----------



## oddegan (Aug 23, 2018)

I bought a 7 pound vivo with the metal gears from Amazon. Pretty happy with it. Find the price range you are comfortable with but I can't over recommend get the metal gears. Stay away from the plastic!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 23, 2018)

If snack sticks are in your future as well as sausage... I would recommend a 5 lb stuffer with metal gears and a small (3/8' - 1/2") tube...


----------



## 73saint (Aug 23, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> If snack sticks are in your future as well as sausage... I would recommend a 5 lb stuffer with metal gears and a small (3/8' - 1/2") tube...


Yeah jckDan, I defintely want to make snack sticks so that’s great info as well!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 23, 2018)

If that's the case...  then I see a smokehouse in your future...

And thanks for the "like"


----------



## 73saint (Aug 23, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> If that's the case...  then I see a smokehouse in your future...


That’s funny you are the second person that said those exact words to me in the last month or so.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 23, 2018)

Good advice so far.

2 things from me...

1. Yes stuffer is the way to go JUST make sure you get one that does more than what you intend to stuff.  For example if you tend to stuff 5 pounds at a time get a 7 pound stuffer.  Those things always lie about their capacity, they really fit like 1 pound less (or more as you get larger) than what they claim.  I bought a 10L (22-23 pound) stuffer so I could stuff 20 pounds in 1 shot which HUGE when you are doing 100lbs or more in a go.  Also +1 here on the all metal gears.

2. For cured and dried sausage look up UMAI Dry.  They make it to where you don't need a curing chamber.  You just ferment at a controllable 65-70F temp or so for a few days.  Seems most people do it in their closet lol.  Then you put the sausage in a fridge until it hits the desired weight reduction.  A garage fridge would be great for this.  No need for a curing chamber, humidity, controls, etc. etc. etc.


I hope this info helps! :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

Man I'm getting to the point that every thread I read is motivating me to get into this too.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Aug 23, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man I'm getting to the point that every thread I read is motivating me to get into this too.
> 
> Warren


But I’m running out of counter space!!!  And I’ve never been so organized just trying to keep things neat and not cluttered.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 23, 2018)

73saint said:


> But I’m running out of counter space!!!  And I’ve never been so organized just trying to keep things neat and not cluttered.



Hahhaaha, garage shelving is your friend :)
Just keep the box for everything and put it back in the box and then on the garage shelves.  That is where my grinder, stuffer, slicer, and vacuum sealer and all the related supplies live when I am not using them :)


----------



## oddegan (Aug 23, 2018)

One part of my basement looks like a meat appliance store. Grinders, stuffer, sealer, Sous vide, etc.... My wife just laughs. She's given up trying to rein me in.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man I'm getting to the point that every thread I read is motivating me to get into this too.
> 
> Warren



73Saint  Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 24, 2018)

73S, You are on your way to a great new hobby.I started by picking up one item at a time. That was a long time ago and now my toys take up a whole seville shelf in the basement ! As others have said a stuffer with metal gears is the way to go,I have a 20# for big jobs and a 5# for snack sticks. The 5# works well just needs to be repacked  when stuffing more than 4 pounds.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 24, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> 73S, You are on your way to a great new hobby.I started by picking up one item at a time. That was a long time ago and now my toys take up a whole seville shelf in the basement ! As others have said a stuffer with metal gears is the way to go,I have a 20# for big jobs and a 5# for snack sticks. The 5# works well just needs to be repacked  when stuffing more than 4 pounds.


I've been watching videos and reading a ton.  It does in fact seem that while the kitchenaid grinder will do, I certainly see a stuffer on the horizon!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 25, 2018)

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTESearch?storeId=6970&ipp=48&Ntt=meat+stuffers


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 25, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTESearch?storeId=6970&ipp=48&Ntt=meat+stuffers




Same one I have.  Be gentle with it and itiwill work for along time


----------



## tallbm (Aug 26, 2018)

You've gone and done it now.   What will likely follow will be the stuffer, then the vacuum sealer, then the slicer hahahaha.  Enjoy grinding away!


----------



## airmec (Aug 26, 2018)

When you get a stuffer remember volume is not in weight of a meat product but in water since water is a constant volume/weight then you won't get mad when your 15lb stuffer can't hold 12lb of sausage


----------



## 73saint (Aug 26, 2018)

tallbm said:


> You've gone and done it now.   What will likely follow will be the stuffer, then the vacuum sealer, then the slicer hahahaha.  Enjoy grinding away!


I must be going backwards because I already have a slicer (2) and a vacuum sealer!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 26, 2018)

Umai is a great way to start dry curing for a couple reasons.  First, with their instructions and the help with people on this forum it's the easiest way to try the dry curing process.  Second, the Umai bags allow ya to dry cure without a chamber, etc.  So, you can see if dry curing is a hobby you want to pursue!  Just be warned, it is addicting IMO!  I've done charcuterie including capicola, lonzino, bresaola, etc.  Have three breasola in the Umai bags now, with another capicola going into the seasoning/cure today!  With the charcuterie, a vac sealer and coffee grinder or mortar & pestle are handy to have.  For the salumi, I just started by first salumi yesterday.  A stuffer will definetly be something you'll want to have.  

Soon, if your like the rest of us... You'll have a stuffer, vac sealer, slicer... & the list goes on.  LOL.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## 73saint (Aug 26, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Umai is a great way to start dry curing for a couple reasons.  First, with their instructions and the help with people on this forum it's the easiest way to try the dry curing process.  Second, the Umai bags allow ya to dry cure without a chamber, etc.  So, you can see if dry curing is a hobby you want to pursue!  Just be warned, it is addicting IMO!  I've done charcuterie including capicola, lonzino, bresaola, etc.  Have three breasola in the Umai bags now, with another capicola going into the seasoning/cure today!  With the charcuterie, a vac sealer and coffee grinder or mortar & pestle are handy to have.  For the salumi, I just started by first salumi yesterday.  A stuffer will definetly be something you'll want to have.
> 
> Soon, if your like the rest of us... You'll have a stuffer, vac sealer, slicer... & the list goes on.  LOL.


Only reason I haven’t ordered umai yet, is because I think it may be too hot.   Don’t you have to keep temps between 65-70?  This time of year our home hits 75 during the day.  I assumed I neede to wait until fall?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 26, 2018)

73saint said:


> Only reason I haven’t ordered umai yet, is because I think it may be too hot.   Don’t you have to keep temps between 65-70?  This time of year our home hits 75 during the day.  I assumed I neede to wait until fall?



For the salumi, yes...  Coarse Al posted his pepperoni & I'm quite sure he mentioned using some bactoferm that would ferment in higher temps.  For the charcuterie, it's in the fridge the whole time.. So no worries there!


----------

